# Snow on the Costa Blanca



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, we have had snow this morning in costa blanca south, the first for 91 years apparently. It was not much, melting away now, but proper big flakes and enough to cover the roofs and sun beds. 
We thought that we would never see snow in Southern Spain apart from on the mountain tops.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We have proper snow here in Jávea. The last time it snowed this much actually at sea level & settled for any length of time was in 1983. Montgó has his winter coat on! The schools are closed - hence so many kids playing snowballs on the beach. So many live in the surrounding hills, that it was decided that it was safer to ask people to stay home. So far no traffic accidents


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We have so far missed most of it, there was or is a touch of snow on our Mt and plenty just a little further inland. Still hoping we get some but who knows.
Aemet just released a pretty large warning so maybe?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We haven't got snow down here except on top of the highest mountains, but Aemet is predicting some at altitudes above 400m in some areas of Málaga province. It is really cold though, only 6C at the moment. The cold spell is supposed to last until Sunday and in Diario Sur yesterday it said these few days were supposed to be the coldest weather of the year - good!

I've seen the ground here covered in white stuff on a couple of occasions (and the beach in Torre del Mar was one Christmas a few years ago, when the A7 motorway was also closed) but that was actually after hailstorms, not snow. The closest I've ever heard of snow settling was at Ventas de Zafarraya when some people were actually driving up there to see it.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We have no snow here in Chella but is it very cold , 1 degree at the moment , so the pellet stove has been burning away since first thing and its a nice day for homemade soup and baking ! So different to our first Winter, last year when we were working outside for most it in t-shirts, nice to get a bit if variety in the weather though. I am on my own at the mo and glad we stocked up pellets before OH went off to work ! ;-)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We haven't got any YET but it is only 2° at the mo after -6° last night. Normally being inland away from the warming effect of the sea we get the cold, frosts and even snow. When we first moved here, I got frostbite which, if you have never experienced it - is not nice.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

No snow yet! Plenty of frosts around and after Christmas. Now it's very cold, -4º at 7:30 this morning, but incredibley dry so no ice or frost.
Snow forcast for Friday though, and plenty of snow on the mountains around Madrid already.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No snow yet! Plenty of frosts around and after Christmas. Now it's very cold, -4º at 7:30 this morning, but incredibley dry so no ice or frost.
> Snow forcast for Friday though, and plenty of snow on the mountains around Madrid already.


It was funny watching the news this morning. I'm used to seeing snow in Madrid in the winter - but in the middle of all the snow reports, the reporter in Madrid was in full sunshine & dry!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> We haven't got any YET but it is only 2° at the mo after -6° last night. Normally being inland away from the warming effect of the sea we get the cold, frosts and even snow. When we first moved here, I got frostbite which, if you have never experienced it - is not nice.


I hope your gorgeous local foxes are able to survive any onslaught of snow and ice Baldi


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> I hope your gorgeous local foxes are able to survive any onslaught of snow and ice Baldi


Oh Yes, they are used to it, where they live is about 5-6,000 feet up so they get snow, ice, freezing fog, etc. quite frequently and did you notice how thick their fur is?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

We had a dusting of snow in Wales last week, just enough to get people buying up all the bread in the stores.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We have a sprinkling of snow on the mountains but none in the village. There are photos on FB of villages further inland which have lots though, e.g. Grazalema first thing this morning.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We have a sprinkling of snow on the mountains but none in the village. There are photos on FB of villages further inland which have lots though, e.g. Grazalema first thing this morning.


Grazalema was mentioned on the weather news this morning and I thought of you! I bet you don't get snow in that area often.
Save
Save​


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Grazalema was mentioned on the weather news this morning and I thought of you! I bet you don't get snow in that area often.
> Save
> Save​


This is the third time since we arrived in 2008. Grazalema has the highest rainfall in Spain though (not a lot of people know that). They have drainpipes and gutters on all the houses, but we don't have them in Alcalá.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Started at 4am this morning here.This was our roof 15minutes ago and it's still at it and people think the sun always shines here in Spain.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Why is there a vegetable shortage? - BBC News


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Snow on our mountain but not at home, nothing but torrential rain yet the next town over was snowed in. 
Lots of flooding in Alicante this morning too, an hour and a half for a 30 minute trip.

IMG_1053


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The snow has gone from pretty much all over Jávea. It's seriously windy though & I think that if it wasn't, the sleety stuff we're seeing would be falling more as now. I was nearly blown off my feet just walking around the corner yo work this morning!

So the snow seems to have been blown away.

The schools are still closed though, because we have red, orange & yellow alerts for snow, wind, rain & high seas. 

Yesterday the mayor posted on his FB & website that we should all enjoy the snow party yesterday. It's something you're only likely to experience in Jávea twice or maybe 3 times in your life!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I just wish those people who did away with our winter fuel allowance because Spain is "too warm" would come over and spend a week in an unheated house ...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

No snow here in Chiclana but further along towards Portugal, Ayamonte had snow apparently 

Davexf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We had a few bits in the wind at lunchtime today at 750m. Even La Acamuña (1090m)is clear of snow as are all the higher mountains around us but there is some in La Hoya del Salobral, about 16km away but they are at about 1400 m


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

No snow here in Iznajar though the lady in the ferretería in Rute said they'd had a few flakes this morning, but nothing settled. We had a rain shower this afternoon and I can hear the wind whistling in our chimneys. We're cosy downstairs by the wood burners but the upstairs is like a fridge!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

The city of Alcoy and all of the surrounding towns and villages were completely cut off from the rest of the world yesterday. The A7 motorway was closed in both directions, buses were suspended and the train line to Xátiva was blocked by snow. Thankfully the snow is thawing quickly today and the traffic is moving again. This is only the second time that we have been snowed-in since moving to Spain nine years ago. The first time was in 2009. We see winter snow on the surrounding mountains every year but it rarely causes problems below 600 metres. Let's hope it will be another nine years before we get snowed-in again!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it mainly cleared now off the main roads?

I fly into Alicante tomorrow for drive to Denia 

Any local reports appreciated


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Is it mainly cleared now off the main roads?
> 
> I fly into Alicante tomorrow for drive to Denia
> 
> Any local reports appreciated


I have just driven from Alicante to Castellon and roads are clear


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers for that


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The snow forecast from 1600 today until 0100 on Wednesday:

https://en.eltiempo.es/lluvia


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I woke up to a white garden today, after several days of cold and strong wind. We're at 900m in the Comunidad de Madrid.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Is it mainly cleared now off the main roads?
> 
> I fly into Alicante tomorrow for drive to Denia
> 
> Any local reports appreciated


All of the main roads around Alcoy area are now open so the coastal motorway will definitely be clear. There is a warning of high winds and heavy rain tomorrow so take care.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> I woke up to a white garden today, after several days of cold and strong wind. We're at 900m in the Comunidad de Madrid.


All day going on and on about how it was going to snow all over the Comunidad de Madrid from 400m I think it said and we had a light sprinkling that had gone by 8:30 when I left.
It's blumming cold though!
Wrap up warm Liz. We've got to fight off the 'flu epidemic too, which seems to be the other Big News at the moment:smow:


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hail , rain and wind for us today , all settled in front of the estufa de pellets for the evening , nice bottle of red warming up , the things you do when the OH is away !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I think I can safely say that we are heving worse weather now than earlier in the week or even the storms we had before Xmas.

Winds have reached nearly 105km/h, a car was washed into the sea - luckily the owner wasn't in it, the main coast road through in Jávea has been closed for most of the day & at least one bar along there has disappeared under water. We've had hail, rain, wind,, the sea is high & the River Gorgos is flooding (it's usually almost dry here). The Mayor has called together CECOPAL, which is all the local emergency sevices.


----------

